# 2012 Playoffs Game 2: #6 Denver Nuggets (0) @ #3 Los Angeles Lakers (1) - 5/1/12



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Game 2*








*Tuesday, May 1, 2012
7:30 Pacific Time (FSW, TNT)*​


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope we don't have a letdown....can see Kobe going for 40 here.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

another win and the Nuggets are up against it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm hoping the ESPN headline tomorrow titled 'May-Day' isn't referring to the Lakers.


----------



## h0ch (May 12, 2011)

I think LAL can win this match and Kobe scores again


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win! We must control tempo in Denver! This series isn't over.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great win, on to the next one.


----------



## h0ch (May 12, 2011)

Dam I hate that I have so huge time diffrence. Didn't saw the game, but I watched the recap and Kobe owns the game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

h0ch said:


> Dam I hate that I have so huge time diffrence. Didn't saw the game, but I watched the recap and Kobe owns the game


Blame it on the Clippers and Kings being home at the same time. Had to get the home ones out of the way early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

2 down, 14 to go...


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Game3525 said:


> I hope we don't have a letdown....*can see Kobe going for 40 here.*


Well, he was close.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wasn't real happy with this game but we'll take it. The bench has gotta play better and Sessions really needs to be more aggressive. He can do so much more to help seems like his aggressiveness has been blunted since the stupid ass slow it down request by Mike brown. He could be killing lawson in the screen and roll. when he attacked in this game he was effective.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree Sessions needs to be aggressive. Can't have him being a spot up shooter.

Speaking of spot up shooters, does anyone else get annoyed when on the rare occasions that Blake gets into the lane he doesn't really do anything with it? He doesn't put up a shot or pass to the bigs he just dribbles back to the perimeter.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I agree Sessions needs to be aggressive. Can't have him being a spot up shooter.
> 
> Speaking of spot up shooters, does anyone else get annoyed when on the rare occasions that Blake gets into the lane he doesn't really do anything with it? He doesn't put up a shot or pass to the bigs he just dribbles back to the perimeter.


Blake really needs to add a floater to his game. It's pretty easy to neutralize him. Just run him off the three and he'll either dribble into a turnover or reset with no time left on the clock.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Blake threw so many bad passes I was sick of him the 1st 5 minutes he was in the game. He plays so indecisive it drives me crazy I wish he would just force some shots at least he'll have made a firm decision on the floor.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Usually I'm one of the more critical Laker guys on this site but I don't really see why everyone is (somewhat) displeased with this win. I thought we actually played really well. My only complaints would be that we let them crash the offensive class too effectively and we let them dictate the pace of the game in the second half. We're playing the highest scoring team in the league and we're only allowing 94 a game this series.

I'm surprisingly optimistic at this point.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Blake threw so many bad passes I was sick of him the 1st 5 minutes he was in the game. He plays so indecisive it drives me crazy I wish he would just force some shots at least he'll have made a firm decision on the floor.


Spot on!! I really cant standing watching him play at the moment, its like his afraid of the rim. His playing with zero confidence at the moment. 

Speaking of confidence, I am liking Ebank's play but I wish he would be a little bit more aggresive with the ball..either attacking the rim (he can finish over the top of Denver's bigs) or just use his pull up (plasently surprised with his mechanics/accuracy).


----------

